# Legal Draw weight for Hunting



## abrannon

I want to know if there is a minimum Draw weight for Bow hunting in Georgia.

A friend of mine was buying arrows for his sons bow at Academy Sports in Macon , and he was told that the Bow was not legal to hunt with in GA.  I do not remember the brand, but it is a 45 or 50# draw compound bow.  

I did not see any weight requirement in the reg.


----------



## shadow2

seems like i remember reading something about 45lbs


----------



## Larry Rooks

It USED to be 45 lbs, but there is NO minimum requirement on draw weight anymore.  You can use a 20 pounder and be legal now, though not reccomended


----------



## shadow2

Larry Rooks said:


> It USED to be 45 lbs, but there is NO minimum requirement on draw weight anymore.  You can use a 20 pounder and be legal now, though not reccomended




thanks for the update.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

This is funny I was told the same thing at the Army navy in Stockbridge well I called the DNR office even went thur four different people and they all said there is NO DRAW Limit on Bows in GEORGIA>>>>


----------



## Lostoutlaw

and there is NO WT. LIMIT so the way it looks you could go to the woods with a childs practice bow and kill ya a DEER


----------



## WSB

No min. requirement, but the guys at Shulers and Wilder Outdoors recommend nothing under 35 #.


----------



## abrannon

Thanks.


----------



## toddboucher

No limit but I would say 40 would be a min. But who knows I was watching tv and a young boy shot a bear with a 42 pound bow. The bear only went 70 yards!!!!!

I was told many years ago with a 50 pound bow keep shots @ 20yards but bows are different today.


----------



## WSB

toddboucher said:


> No limit but I would say 40 would be a min. But who knows I was watching tv and a young boy shot a bear with a 42 pound bow. The bear only went 70 yards!!!!!
> 
> I was told many years ago with a 50 pound bow keep shots @ 20yards but bows are different today.



Yeah bows are better now, my wife's Mathews is set at 40 # and she's shootin tight groups at 20 yds.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

last i heard (many a moon ago) it was 45 but there may not be one... but if i gotta reach out and touch one then my 65 lbs will be ready


----------



## weathermantrey

When I was a kid I busted my first deer with a bow set on 34lbs.  My girlfriend is shooting a bow right now that's set on 42lbs and she's killed 8 deer with it over the last 3 years.  Most of them complete pass throughs...


----------



## moondogg

it's not what you draw it's where you hit


----------



## 12mcrebel

*weight*

i shoot 50 #s and had a complete pass through and then went into a tree: this morning ...  didnt find deer tho


----------

